# Ireland return for £155.00



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Really, just booked it with Dai Higgs, from Fishguard to Rosslaire at £155.00. You can contact a very friendly Dai on

[email protected] or by phone on 0187385 00 25

Rosemary

and may you be in heaven for an hour before the devil himself knows you're dead!


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

Just an update on Daihiggs. 

Unfortunately we have had to cancel our Irish crossing at the last minute, we thought we would lose our money, but just cost £25 cancellation fee. 

Dai also tells us that he has ferry contacts for lots of other crossings so might be worth trying him before you book. 

Bryan


----------

